# Annapolis to Oxford



## Greyhound37 (Mar 25, 2012)

Aug 9th. This year they will have a double handed start. That sounds like a hoot. I will try that this year. Less crew food, shorter crew meetings, only 2 T shirts to buy, crew complaints reduced by a factor of 5... I like it! 
Not that my past crew have not been lots of fun


----------



## cmp1110 (Sep 18, 2010)

I promise I'll eat less take me !!


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

That sounds like a fun race. I should try to see whether I can interest the missus and get my PHRF certificate updated.

Jeff


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

I'm interested. I'll be searching for that one, competent, reliable person that wants to sail with me.

I can't decide if that'll be easier than rounding up 8 nincompoops.


----------



## zz4gta (Aug 15, 2007)

hmmm....


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

Is this double-handed class, spinnaker or non-spin??


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

Why would anyone go non-spin? *grin*


----------

